# Downton Abbey



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone watching this??


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I am, enjoying it very much


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Im watching it - not yet decided if im enjoying it though.... its been a bit slow really and the joy of Gosford Park hasnt really pulled through to the series for me. Def sticking with it though, still better than most of the other [email protected] thats on


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I am and i have to say i really like it


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I like it too,  DH isn't too happy as i also watch Heartbeat when its on and I think he thought he'd got the TV back on a Sunday Evening


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I watch Downton abbey each week. I love period dramas. dh normally can't stand them but he is really into this series...maybe I'll get him into watching lark rise to candeleford if they have another series of that!


----------

